# Free e-books



## anil_tech (Jan 5, 2010)

*Here is a great website for download free IT e-books and without any problem.
No there is no Rapidshare links. Only direct links with nice category and search box.
From Novice to Geeks there are stuff for all.
check it out at *ebooks-it.org
**Enjoy.  *


----------



## anil_tech (Jan 6, 2010)

Please reply you like it or not.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah the Site's Good

@anil_tech
The site has a download limit?
like 2 Ebooks per day or something?


----------



## anil_tech (Jan 7, 2010)

No download limit at all.


----------



## rahul941400 (Feb 2, 2010)

do they have rights for these books or r they warez?


----------



## pratyush_rai (Feb 24, 2010)

thnx a lot!")


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 24, 2010)

i like it


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Apr 22, 2010)

yes.......good resource


----------



## techieboy12 (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks dude


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (May 1, 2010)

yeah.. good collection .. 
you're a good pirate !!!


----------



## Mon.g (May 24, 2010)

hey thanks..but i would like to know if u know any good book for C in particular


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 24, 2010)

A good post though PIRATE! For which level you want a book on c is it just 12th or higher just make clear.


----------



## kaliyaodi (Jun 3, 2010)

hey thanks budy it's realy cool.


----------

